# european reptile zoos



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

hi hope someone can help looking for places we might visit while on holiday this year dont know where we are going but would like to go where there are good zoos with big reptile houses anyone know of any in europe


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

rotterdam zoo in erm .....rotterdam . Great place to visit if you are making the houten show a weekend event !


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Zurich Zoo !!!!!! OMG :notworthy: it's the holy grail...

Visit "Masoala" their Madagascan forest hall; (*These photos are all from Google image search*)




































view from the restaurant... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have only been to Amsterdam Zoo in Europe but it's definitely worth a visit!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I like Koln zoo, its been around 4 - 5 years since I was last there but their reptile house was large and quite impressive. Its in Koln, Germany here is a link to their web-site, Zoo-Koeln: Home The website doesnt really give much info on the reptiles though.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

We went to Amsterdam zoo this year and i'd agree - well worth a visit if only for the aquarium and the butterfly house!
Excellent day out.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

oo i did this in march, i went rotterdam zoo (which was by far the best for reptiles), amsterdam zoo (also very good for reps), emmen zoo (which was the best zoo ive ever been but not the biggest reptile section.) both zoo's in berlin (not very impressed, one was better than the other but can't remember which). think that was all of them :hmm:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Berlin Zoo (the main one by Zoo Station - I've not been to the one a bit further east) is amazing and well worth a visit.
Amsterdam Zoo comes a close second.


----------

